# Silent Loop 240 im Fractal R5



## alpina10 (5. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mir gestern einen R5 mit einem 7700k inkl. Silent loop 240mm zusammengebaut.

Gehäuselüfter sind nur die 2 von Fractal verbaut, vorne rein, hinten raus. Die Loop hängt oben am Gehäuse und bläst aus.

Da das R5 oben gedämmt ist, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich den Radiator in den Boden rausblasen lassen soll. Deckel würde ich ungern entfernen.

Cpu Temperatur ist im Bios um die 38°C, normal?

Bitte um Meinungen zu sinnvollen Kühlkonzepten.

Laufwerkkäfig sowie ein HDD Käfig sind verzichtbar. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Chimera (5. März 2017)

Unten rausblasen ist...ziemlich ne unlogische Idee (wollt jetzt nicht gleich blöde Idee schreiben). Grund ist einfach: du wirst der GPU und vorallem dem Mobo die Frischluft der Frontlüfis zu nem Teil entziehen. Da wird die Frischluft vorne reingesogen und anstatt dann nach hinten oben zu "fliessen", wird ein Teil sofort nach unten gesogen und durch den Radi raus. Theoretisch ist es machbar, jedoch solltest du mal andere Tempis unter Last im Auge behalten, wie z.B. die VRMs rund um den Sockel, den Chipsatz 8wobei der wohl nicht so warm wird) und die GPU. Wenn du da alels im unkritischen Bereich hast, dann spricht nix dagegen.
Jedoch würd es mich wundern, grad bei den VRMs, dass diese nicht ins schwitzen kommen. Musst bedenken: bei nem Lukü kriegen sie immerhin noch nen Luftzug ab, bei ner Wakü sind sie dann völlig auf den Luftzug angewiesen und da du keine Lüfis im Deckel hast, die diese warme Luft abziehen kann, ist der Luftstrom Fron-zu-Heck halt noch bissel wichtiger. Problem: es existiert keine Allgemeinaussage zu dem Thema, du musst es in der Praxis halt selber testen. Wen ndie VRMs bei deiner Konfig nur 70-80°C werden, dann ist ja alles ok. Nur: warum baust du den Radi dann nicht in die Front? Geht ja beim R5 auch, musst halt einfach die HDD Käfige wegmachen, dann sollt er passen. Oder wenn du im Boden einbauen willst, dann aber reinsaugend, dies ginge auch (wirst dann einfach den Bodenstaubfilter öfters putzen müssen  ).
Übrigens, auch im Deckel wäre mit richtigen Lüfis kein Problem. Mein F31 Suppressor ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie das R5 und ich hab den Radi mit 2x SW3 im Deckel angebracht, doch da die SW eh kaum aufdrehen, hört man nicht viel. Nur beim zocken dreht halt das Radialgebläse meiner GTX auf, das hört man dan nrauschen, aber sonst...nix  Ok, die Pure Wings von der SL kann man dafür nicht nutzen, die taugen leider nicht wirklich viel (sind recht schwach). Hab drum auf meine  SL 120 auch die SW3 montiert, die einfach deutlich besser arbeiten.


----------



## Ryle (5. März 2017)

Vorne rein oder oben raus, alles andere ist kontraproduktiv. Grundsätzlich ist oben raus für die gesamten Systemtemperaturen aber am sinnvollsten, weil man so die abgegebene warme Luft vom Radiator direkt raus hat. Vorne rein kann zwar für minimal niedrigere CPU Temperaturen führen, aber dafür steigen dann meistens alle anderen Systemtemperaturen an.


----------



## alpina10 (5. März 2017)

Alles klar, danke.
Mir ist nur die Dämmung in den drei "Deckelteilen" ein Dorn im Auge. Bezweifle, dass die für den Luftstrom gut sind.
Kann ich die trotzdem drin lassen?
Konnte das System bisher noch nicht unter Last testen, aber solange die Temperaturen stimmen...


----------



## Chimera (5. März 2017)

Weiss ja nicht, wie es Fractal gelöst hat, aber bei meinem F31 besteht die Dämmung aus 3 Platten, die man einfach abschrauben kann und dann wegnehmen. Bei mir war nur das Problem, dass ich den Radi leicht versetzt anbringen wollt und dadurch musst ich alle 3 wegmachen, dafür hab ich für das übriggebliebene Loch dann einfach aus Plexi ne Platte zurechgeschnitten und das Loch gestopft  Nun hab ich nur noch nen dünnen Streifen offen. Natürlich "dämmt" ein Radi nicht so toll wie diese Dämmplatten, aber eben, wen ndu gleich ordentliche Silent Lüfis auf die Silent Loop schnallst, musst du dir keine Sorgen wegen der Lautstärke machen.
Übrigens, es gäb noch die Möglichkeit den Radi aussen anzubringen (einfach mit Garantieverlust). Da die Silent Loop ja modular aufgebaut ist und normale Fittings hat, könnt man den Radi auch ohne weiteres an der Aussenseite anbringen, wenn das Case solche Schlauchdurchgänge hat. Aber eben, ich würd sie eher im Deckel anpappen. Musst dich halt entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist: ne gute Kühlung oder eben absolute Ruhe. Ein Kompromiss wäre eben den Radi im Deckel anbringen und Silent Lüfis anbringen, dann muss man keine Angst wegen lauter Lüfigeräusche haben, aber die ganze Wärme kann dafür gut aus dem Case raus. Wie schon mal gesagt, nicht nur die Tempis von CPU, GPU und HDDs ist wichtig, sondern ganz speziell die VRMs rund um den Sockel, denn die bekommen bei Wakü ja keinen direkten Luftzug mehr. Da macht der Radi im Deckel halt bissel mehr Sinn, um wenigstens bissel von der Wärme abzuführen.


----------



## Thoddeleru (5. März 2017)

Ich würde den Radi vorne einbauen und die Luft von außen ins Gehäuse blasen lassen. Wenn du noch nen vierten Lüfter kaufst, kannst du Push-Pull machen (die äußeren Lüfter am Gehäuse machen push, die inneren am Radi pull). Die Grafikkarte produziert ja mit die meiste Abwärme. Wenn du den Radi so einbaust, dass die Luft aus dem Gehäuse gezogen wird, kühlst du den Radi mit der warmen Abluft der GPU. Andersrum entsteht dann aber ein Luftzug durch den hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Dann kannst du auch die drei Deckelplatten wieder einbauen und es wird leiser. Alternativ kannst du auch die hinterste der drei Platten abmachen und noch einen ausblasenden Lüfter montieren.


----------



## alpina10 (6. März 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Ich werde den Radiator dann nach vorne bauen und die Gehäuselüfter für die Abluft verwenden.
Der Nachteil ist natürlich,  dass der eine Festplattenkäfig genau neben das Netzteil muss.


----------



## Thoddeleru (6. März 2017)

Sollte aber passen, Verkabelung ist halt etwas tricky. 

Oder du nimmst den ODD raus und montierst den HDD-Käfig da. Ich glaube das geht auch.


----------



## etar (7. März 2017)

also wenn du im R5 oben die Moduvent Platten drin lässt geht da gar nichts an Luft raus. Entweder zu lassen und dadrunter nichts montieren oder Lüfter/Radi montieren und die Platten die stören abnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde den radi wahrscheinlich auch vorne einbauen das er Frischluft bekommt. Wenn er nur die warme Luft zum kühlen hat,  werden die Temps nicht so gut.


----------



## Chimera (7. März 2017)

etar schrieb:


> würde den radi wahrscheinlich auch vorne einbauen das er Frischluft bekommt. Wenn er nur die warme Luft zum kühlen hat,  werden die Temps nicht so gut.



Dem kann ich aber nicht zustimmen, denn bei mir sind die Gesamtwerte deutlich besser mit Radi im Deckel vs Front. Beim Radi in der Front wurden bei mir die Graka und HDDs deutlich wärmer (Graka konnte Boost nicht mehr halten in Games), bei Montage im Deckel hingegen sind alle Werte recht gut. Weiss ja nicht, wie gut es beim R5 gelöst ist, aber beim F31 ist die Frontmontage auch wegen der Tür eher....bescheiden, da die Frischluft nur durch die seitlichen Schlitze gezogen werden kann und da kam bei mir bei 600 U/min nicht wirklich viel rein (und schneller lass ich meine Lüfis nicht drehen, selbst in games steigen sie nur bis 800-900 U/min). Die beste und vorallem schlauste Lösung ist aber eh, wenn man einfach ausprobiert und testet, welche Konfig für einem selbst am besten taugt.


----------

